# R33GTR steering squib



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Wanted R33GTR steering squib
Thanks Carl
















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

might be the same, got a H on it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...676948?hash=item4b60ce40d4:g:m68AAOSwCrtck3w9
or
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...315612?hash=item4abfbb7ddc:g:gXcAAOxymQtQ0xXN


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

briancgtr33 said:


> might be the same, got a H on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-S...676948?hash=item4b60ce40d4:g:m68AAOSwCrtck3w9
> 
> ...


Hi
I've contacted moff on the 1st link and he says the plugs are different.

But they look the same to me.

Thanks anyway 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*squib?*

I may have this with a steering wheel r u still looking


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

harryturbo said:


> I may have this with a steering wheel r u still looking


I've got one now thanks


Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

